# gang run (computing)



## eileen_es

_Gang Run feature automatically simulates and calculates the optimal imposition for each grouping of jobs with similar requirements_

¿Podría decirme alguien qué es eso? Es el nombre de un módulo de un programa informático que he visto, pero no sé cómo traducirlo. Gracias de antemano


----------



## lily8

Uhm... maybe, if it's a name, you should keep the English version. You may add a footnote giving some explanation.


----------



## swyves

Pues, la definición es el resto de la frase. Quizás mejor dejarlo como "Gang run". Con aún más del contexto (por ejemplo, para que sirve el programa) quizás vamos a poder inventar algo...


----------



## lily8

Apparently, we agree swyves


----------



## swyves

It's because we're right. Yipeee!


----------



## eileen_es

_By fully optimizing the press sheet, the gang run module enables printers to print more jobs with less stock waste in less time resulting in dramatic cost reductions._

Esto es lo siguiente que viene sobre ese módulo en particular. Es parte de un MIS o un ERP. El problema es que estoy haciendo un listado de los módulos traducido al español, pero no se me ocurre qué hacer con ése. Los otros módulos son los típicos de estos programas (presupuestación, facturación, control de costes...) pero con ése me he quedado en blanco. De todas formas, gracias por la rapidez en contestar


----------



## eileen_es

En la empresa me acaban de responder. Es un término utilizado en la industria gráfica que significa "partida" o "mesa revuelta". Es una forma de optimizar el rendimiento durante el proceso de impresión, no en pre o post.


----------



## swyves

Entonces, es "gang" en el sentido de "grupo cohesivo" y "run" como "print run", paseo por la impresora. Hay algo que podemos hacer ahora, Lily (y otros, claro...)?


----------



## eileen_es

Nada más (por ahora, jeje). Mil gracias a los dos


----------



## lily8

No hay de qué, eileen 

We've also learned the Spanish equivalent for GANG RUN, so... thank you!


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En impresión, to gang runs es juntar trabajos de impresión, según este enlace. El texto que encontré y al cual se adapta perfectamente el significado anterior es: "The version 3.0 also features the ability to gang runs together".


----------

